# Hello, new to Archery, got a PSE Stinger as a gift



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to AT.


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

:welcomesign:To Archery Talk!


----------



## goretro77 (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you! I have much to learn.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

goretro77.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## goretro77 (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I am surfing the threads - just trying to learn!


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

Hello , welcome to archery. You will like that Stinger they are great bows.


----------



## Andy. (Jan 12, 2011)

Welcome to archery talk. :welcome:


----------



## baddaddy (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*






*FREE SHIPPING!!! *from now until Feb. 14, 2011

Visit www.BowArmory.com for more details !!! Some Restrictions do Apply !!!


----------

